# Emulsion is running during washout



## Seay4 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm fairly new to screen printing. I started early May and have had great success the last 8 months. However, ive run into a problem with my emulsion. 
When I washout my image after burning my screen, the back of the screen emulsion starts to milk up and run into my image. I just purchased the same emulsion ive been using and this never has happened before. 
I don't know if I should increase my exposure time or what. Only one side runs.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

Its underexposed if it runs.


----------



## Seay4 (Jun 6, 2015)

I tried exposing it another 30 seconds and it worked fine. I guess different patches require different exposure times.?


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

Seay4 said:


> I tried exposing it another 30 seconds and it worked fine. I guess different patches require different exposure times.?


different patches?


----------



## Seay4 (Jun 6, 2015)

Yes, the first two batches, required a 4:45 sec to expose. I increased it 30 seconds for the current batch and it's working much better.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

ok batches not patches


----------



## Seay4 (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry typo.


----------

